# My possibilities to live in the USA. Where do I start, what are my best chances?



## swissdude (Apr 6, 2010)

Good day everyone,

I just registered to this forum after browsing for a bit and think if anyone can help me, it's the people frequenting this forum.

*The goal: To live and work in America*
After I have lived for two years in Huntington Beach and Long Beach, California (I visited a private school and did some internship work), I now long to return back to California ever since I moved back to Switzerland. 

*The opportunities*
I do have various abilities and opportunities that might look like an opening, but I am never sure if it's either enough or if it is, how and where to start. 

Let me answer a few question of the sticky "Looking to live in America?"

_Do you have an academic degree?_ Yes, I do have a masters in business administration and economy from the University of Basel (Lizentiat)

_Do you work in your home country a high-or medium-level position for a multinational employer with offices in the US?_ Yes, I do work for an american company that is represented worldwide. I am a Financial Analyst and Controller in middle management. This option I am pursuing somewhat but I don't see any opportunities in the nearer future

_Do you have at least $200,000 in cash and an entrepreneurial spirit?
Do you have at least $500,000 in cash?_ Here's the thing. I probably could get the $200k to invest, but I might be lacking the entrepreneurial spirit. Or let's say I wouldn't know how to start. I do see my best chances here, but I'd need a lot of guidance. Even the $500k might be an option, but here the risk is even higher and there's so much scamming going on, I'd honestly be afraid to invest in partnership or something. I am not completely against that option though. Again, I wouldn't know how to start.

So there's a few starting points but I haven't come around to pursue one further since I am never sure where and how. 

Any pointers, ideas, tips in general would be greatly appreciated. I will continue to scan the forums for similar questions and answer, but pointing me to an appropriate thread would help greatly.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

swissdude said:


> Good day everyone,
> 
> I just registered to this forum after browsing for a bit and think if anyone can help me, it's the people frequenting this forum.
> 
> ...


Welcome!

The easiest and least expensive route is to get your company to transfer you over. Ask around. Do they transfer anyone? Then manoeuvre to get yourself into position -- network, apply for transfers to positions that are more likely to lead you to your goal. The most commonly used visa is the L1, which has a path to permenant residence.

If your current company shows no promise in this respect, perhaps look to work for another in the EU that does transfer people to their US office. The L1 requires that you have worked for the transferring company for at least one year in the previous three.

I'm happy to see someone admit they have no entrepreneurial spirit. Without it, the E2 route of buying a small business is probably not sensible.

The $500k option requires no entrepreneurial spirit since the investment is passive. And you should have sufficient skills to investigate the viability of the investment. As with any large investment, it attracts salesmanship of the bottom-feeding kind. So long as you keep your wits about you, you should be able to sort the wheat from the chaff. The visa is an EB5 which gives you permenant residence on arrival. One of the quirks of this visa is that it has a condition attached: your investment must still be there two years after you start.


----------



## swissdude (Apr 6, 2010)

hey fatbrit,

thanks for your answers.

yes, the company route is definitely the one I am keeping my eyes open for, but chances look slim. finding another job with transferring options is a good idea, but also not easy to find. plus, even if they promise transfer in one year's time, you never know what happens in one year's time. but it is an option for sure.

I am still thinking about investing. either the 200k (and get me some entrepeneural spirit  ) or the 500k (and make sure I am not being played). But that'll be my last resort I guess.

Meanwhile, I'll keep looking and lurking the forums.

Again, thanks for the reply.

Cheers


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

swissdude said:


> I do have various abilities and opportunities that might look like an opening, but I am never sure if it's either enough or if it is, how and where to start.
> 
> So there's a few starting points but I haven't come around to pursue one further since I am never sure where and how.


copy/paste does not cooperate:>)

This sounds like you are your own ball and chain. Without knowing what you want how do you plan to chase that rainbow?


----------

